# Baby rat sexing help please



## catastrophyrat (Jul 8, 2009)

Can I have opinions on sex of this little one please -estimated to be about 3.5 -4 weeks old -was dumped so could be the 'runt' .
Very lucky to have survived at all as when found in bushes outside a window had been seen there for 2 days was poorly very cold and starving but hopefully is on the mend. No obvious testicles but can't see nipples either but tbh haven't wanted to stress by poking about too much yet -also had a generous supply of Lice








I know what sex i think but would like others views -thanks


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

What a sweet little ratlet:flrt: How could anyone dump something so cute( in fact how could they dump any animal):devil:

Looking at the gap between the openings I would say its a very young boy.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

id say male  due to the distance from the urethra and the anus... bless him once hes back to being more nourished he will have much more noticeable testicles


----------



## catastrophyrat (Jul 8, 2009)

thanks I thought male too
God knows how he survived -no sign apparently of any others but the chap who took him in thinks his dogs may have scared away a fox or local cats.
he was very poorly but improving now so fingers crossed will make it.
he was in bushes for at least 2 days and is so young too.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Could he possibly be from a litter born to a domestic female who has escaped rather than being dumped as you say?
Have you looked to see if there are any more it's a bit odd, even if dumped, for there to be only one that young.
They are usually dumped in litters so you find a few at a time.

I'd also say a young male at around 4 weeks old.


----------



## catastrophyrat (Jul 8, 2009)

He wasn't found by me -I got him through a post for help on another forum -the chap has looked outside his house but can't see any -he travelled a fair way to meet me to collect him and is not a 'rodent' person -had no idea what he was even and no question that he did find him.
Can't post link here ? but if you look on pet forums you should find all details on the post


----------



## missyrain (Feb 14, 2009)

he looks like a little boy 

you can have a little look here
Fancy Rats | Information | Sexing Rats


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

he's adorable
can't believe someone would dump him

love that pic of him with the cup


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I'd say boy too (I replied on FR), there's no vagina (at least that I can see), which is a giveaway :lol2:

Have you tried damping his tummy and checking for nipples?


----------

